# GIMP 2 Twain plugin error when trying to scan



## TheElcinator (Apr 14, 2011)

SO I'm really in need of using my scanner with GIMP 2.

Every time I go to scan a picture, I get a message saying:



> Twain.exe has stopped working
> 
> A problem cause the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution... blah blah blah.


Anyway. I did a google search and found that the twain plugin is unmaintained, so whatever the issue is, there is no updates that contain a fix for this issue.

My hope is that someone here might be able to toss a stick at this issue or might possibly know a way around this.

ALTERNATE FIX:
I need a decent drawing or graphic editing program that I can use to directly scan with. Needs to be free.

Does anyone know maybe how to directly scan with Paint Tool Sai?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

what scanner are you using (make & model) - the TWAIN driver may need updating - I see you have researched the TWAIN plug-in for GIMP - try finding an updated TWAIN driver for your scanner.
Can you scan successfully into either a folder or any other program (Word etc)?


----------



## TheElcinator (Apr 14, 2011)

It's a Cannon MX410. It scans fine from MS paint, so I know it at least works.

I've been trying to find all I can on what the Twain plugin is. Just a driver to support a range of scanners? I'm not even sure. I can't find any updates specific to my scanner or GIMP.

So I'm not quite sure where I should go next.

BTW if it means anything, I'm running Windows Vista x64


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

There have been a few changes to scanning technology lately - even Photoshop no longer offers a TWAIN interface with CS5 - you can still get it as legacy content but they recommend scanning to a folder using the scanner's utility software then opening in Photoshop. It may be the same for GIMP now. I'm not sure but I think I read somewhere (probably Adobe forums) that it may have to do with 64 bit architecture not being suited to TWAIN processes.
Your scanner should allow you to save the scans to a destination folder and you can then open the scans (saved as jpeg or whatever file type you set) in GIMP


----------

